# good fabric for spring pole?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm making a spring pole for a friend of mine and i was wondering what would be a good fabric to put as the biting surface.. i was thinking jute fabric but wanted some opinions before i head to the fabric store


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what is usually put on spring poles but I would think something tough?

Some toys are made out of fire hose material, seat belt material is also tough..

When I make mine I plan on putting a tennis ball


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Is the dog already interested/used to a spring pole? If not, i reccomend putting the dogs FAVORITE toy on it at first to get him excited about it. From there you can move on to a fabric, rope or a peice of hide.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

ive used a tennis ball and tug rope, they work well


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I use a real deflated soccer ball...it is strong and Riley loves it! You want something strong and easy to grip. IMO if the dog is a puppy I'd say use a stuffed animal (Unfluffed) or a long sock for a while then up it to a rope with some kind of toy (tire, rope, soccer ball ect.)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I use leather strips they are about 7 inches long and 4-5 inches wide or you can put a rabbit skin on the end but those tend to break easily. Leather lasts a long tims and the dogs love it.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I use leather strips they are about 7 inches long and 4-5 inches wide or you can put a rabbit skin on the end but those tend to break easily. Leather lasts a long tims and the dogs love it.


Lisa, where would I go to get some leather strips?


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Jute is fine. Cotton rope is good too


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i went and grabbed some red burlap .. Daisy loves it. .. so hopefully the other dog does


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Cowhide!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

we did cowhides, 
but something about those gave Nismo diarrhea.
He is REALLLLLLY sensitive though.
so after that we got a super thick, sturdy rope and its been there since.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Lisa, where would I go to get some leather strips?


Find a store that sells whole sale leather and look for scraps they will also carry cow hide (I think cow hide gets gross but it works well) and they should also have rabbit skins. I make leashes so I I have scrap leather on hand. A feed store might have some.


----------

